# Help Choosing New Machine



## shuffleking (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings. I'm a newbie and have enjoyed reading through some of the threads concerning the differences and qualities of various lawn equipment. I'm looking for a new machine to handle my fairly rough 1 1/4 acres here near the Gulf Coast of Texas. I need something that will hold up well but don't want to break the bank either. I'm looking for something in the $2k range. I would consider used equipment, but not sure where to begin and what to look for. I had a Murray that I babied for about 7 years until it croaked and want to stay away from MTD's and B&S engines. I would appreciate any help. With the new 08's coming out , I would imagine some sales should be on the way for the old 07 stock. Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I am not sure what the price is, but I would be looking at a new Simplicity Regent if I were you. The price, listed on simplicitymfg.com ranges from $2,099-2,999 and that don't sound like too bad a deal to me. Simplicity is a private, made in the US, not bought out company that I have found to stand by it's outstanding product that provides a cut unlike any I have ever seen. I beleive that this is the same model my Grandfather bought back in the early nineties, and it is still running and cutting perfectly for another one of our relatives in Tennessee with well over 1000 hours on it.

The engine choices are both great engines. You can either get a Briggs&Stratton or a Kohler, and both will perform flawlessly. I would be looking at the 38 inch model with the 20 hp V-twin in it. Full width rollers also help make the lawn look like a golf course. Trust me, this machine is one well made peice of equipment, and I think the other members of Tractorforum will back me up on this.



I own a new Simplicity prestige 54" and Couldn't be happier cutting 3 1/2 to 4 acres in 1.5 hrs.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

first of all welcome to the Tractor Forum. arty: 

Second I think one question to think about is how much maintanance are you comfortable doing yourself. That will be an issue if you buy any used tractor since there will not be a manufactures warranty. If a used mower craps out after 6 months you are stuck fixing it. If a new mower craps out after 6 months it will probably still being covered and fixed by the dealer. Most new mowers will either crap out after a short period of time or will last a long time (with proper maintanance). 

You can find a used high end brand name tractor with heavier frame and mower deck in your price range if you are able to fix it if something breaks. I recently saw, on another forum, a guy sold a very nice John Deere GT with low hours for less than $3k that originally cost around $6k. This was a great deal for someone who is OK of no warranty.

Andy


----------



## shuffleking (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I thought I was ready to look for something with a Kohler engine, but a mechanic told me today that the new Kohler's are having trouble after about 100 hours due to some design flaws. Have you heard anything of this. The last mower I owned had a B&S I/C 16.5 and I wasn't impressed with the power. Are the new B &S INTEK Twins a good choice? I appreciate all your thoughts.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am partial to the Kawaski engines but the models they come in are likely to be a bit over the price range you had in mind. I think something like my John Deere F525 would be ideal for your application. They are no longer being manufactured by Deere but I see them used and in good condition for around $1,800 now and again. I love mine and it has been very reliable.


----------

